# THE DRESSMAKER starring Kate Winslet & Liam Hemsworth debuts on Digital December 20 and VOD, Blu-ray & DVD December 27



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Kate Winslet has us in her palm from the moment she steps into frame.”
> ~ Justin Chang, VARIETY
> 
> “Audacious and wildly entertaining!” ~ Avi Offer, NYC MOVIE GURU
> ...


----------

